# Shanks vs Old WB



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 1, 2015)

Location: Alabasta
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC

Scenario 1: Shanks vs Old Whitebeard (version Shanks clashed with on the Moby Dick)
Scenario 2: Shanks vs MF Whitebeard after Squardo stab
Bonus Scenario: Shanks & Mihawk vs Primebeard

Sure it's been done a million times, but I haven't been around for very long. So what difficulty for each fight?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Dec 1, 2015)

S1 - WB wins high diff
S2 - WB wins extreme diff. He was still above Akainu until the heart attack which came later
S3 - duo wins. Mihawk alone gives Primebeard high diff. With Shanks helping they would win extreme diff


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2015)

S1: Whitebeard.
S2: With no heart attacks, same as above. With a heart attack, Shanks.
Bonus: Shanks and Mihawk.


----------



## Orca (Dec 1, 2015)

1. WB extreme diff.

2. Shanks


----------



## Pyriz (Dec 1, 2015)

Scenario 1: Shanks extreme diff
Scenario 2: Shanks very high diff
Bonus Scenario: Shanks & Mihawk high diff


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2015)

Whitebeard high-extreme for the first two.

Shanks and Mihawk win the bonus with high diff.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 1, 2015)

S1: WB high (low-mid) diff. 
S2: WB extreme diff.

B.S: Mihawk and Shanks high (low) diff.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Dec 1, 2015)

1) WB with high ( mid-high ) diff.
2) WB with high ( very high ) diff.

Bonus: Mihawk and Shanks both gives Primebeard high ( mid-low ) diff. individually.
Together they should win high ( mid ) diff.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2015)

I think people underestimate shanks. 

I think he was implied to have been equal to whitebeard in ways 

1: shanks extreeme 
2: shanks high(high)


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 1, 2015)

em senpai said:


> I think people underestimate shanks.
> 
> I think he was implied to have been equal to whitebeard in ways
> 
> ...



I feel the same way man. This is what I was going to put as well.


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 1, 2015)

Scenario 1: Shanks extreme-diffs.
Scenario 2: Shanks high-diffs.
Bonus Scenario: Mihawk dies in the crossfire. Primbeard high-diffs Shanks.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2015)

em senpai said:


> I think people underestimate shanks.
> 
> I think he was implied to have been equal to whitebeard in ways
> 
> ...



This is definitely a possibility, however, if people have to bet money, they would bet Whitebeard.


----------



## Amol (Dec 1, 2015)

1) Whitebeard(WSM): High/very High diff 
2) Whitebeard(WSM) : Extreme diff.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 1, 2015)

Since at the very least Kaido was in between WB and Shanks, WB should take the first scenario high difficulty
As for the second scenario it will go to very high but not extreme

Shanks and Mihawk are individually mid diff fights for Primebeard probably but together they may take it extreme diff


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 2, 2015)

Actually, to be honest, there was nothing suggesting that poststab, WB was stronger than the current yonko or admirals. He only beat akainu because of that quakepunch from behind. prior to that, they were fighting equally. aokiji and kizaru also got the advantage over him at some points.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 2, 2015)

I thought WB was left to be strongest man alive around the time Roger died.

Based on how casually he snuck up and blocked Akainu's magma punch and the fact that him and his crew clashed with Kaido and left without any visible damage, I'd say

Scenario 1: Shanks high diff
Scenario 2: Let's say that this is Whitebeard as he fought Akainu, so mid-high diff
Bonus Scenario: Shanks & Mihawk high diff


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Dec 2, 2015)

Scenario 1: Whitebeard very high/extreme
Scenario 2: Either way
Bonus: Mishanks duo low end of high diff


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Whitebeard loses all of them.

Nothing really points at Whitebeard being WSM around the time of Marineford. 
WB stated that he can't remain the strongest with his own mouth. The mere fact that came out of his mouth epitomizes failure and knowledge of his own strength, which holds more weight than Sengoku's baseless statement that's completely ambiguous: a title most likely clinging to WB's name since the execution of Roger. He was away from his medicine and lost strength from that point on. His Haki had deteriorated to the point where he couldn't defend himself from Squardo's stab, even though Marco implied it was no problem for him in the past - not to mention destroying Ace countless times in his sleep - so I do think Marineford was intended to be Whitebeard's ultimate downfall and only showed us how powerful he could have been with no handicaps whatsoever.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2015)

WB downplay


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 2, 2015)

Whitebeard wins the 1st two fights with very high diff...a stab from Squadrofodder isn't changing much unless he gets a heart attack in which case WB will need extreme diff for the 2nd scenario.

Primebeard  loses extreme diff.


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 2, 2015)

Imagine said:


> WB downplay



Its not WB downplay its the rare but insane Shanks wank.


----------



## Pirao (Dec 2, 2015)

Mihawk and Shanks win, obviously. Alone he loses both scenarios.

Shanks wank still going strong I see


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is a perfect example of why Shanks is the most overrated character in the whole series.
Disgusting Shanks wank.

WB wins S1/S2 and loses the 3rd one.


----------



## Orca (Dec 2, 2015)

Last 3 posts are wrong.


----------



## Amol (Dec 2, 2015)

I am never going to understand how people can misunderstood a manga by such a huge margin, they supposedly like.
I mean we have morons here who think character named Whitebeard can be stomped/low diffed.
I mean seriously it is not humanly possible to be _that_ wrong. I bet there is some alien conspiracy going on here.
Anyway Whitebeard was WSM. Everything he did on MF *proves* it.
Author intention couldn't be more obvious.
And I think that title answers the thread very well.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 2, 2015)

After Squardo stab Whitebeard would definitely lose this.



Amol said:


> I am never going to understand how people can misunderstood a manga by such a huge margin, they supposedly like.
> I mean we have morons here who think character named Whitebeard can be stomped/low diffed.
> I mean seriously it is not humanly possible to be _that_ wrong. I bet there is some alien conspiracy going on here.
> Anyway Whitebeard was WSM. Everything he did on MF *proves* it.
> ...



Except his FM Marco said that he would fend off that Squardo's attack easily, that's the WSM we knew.



MF Whitebeard wasn't the WSM.


----------



## yantos (Dec 2, 2015)

1- goes to WB no doubt 

2 - second one is divided:
after squards stab and the heart attack shanks has a chance to win but the blood lusted WB after aces death is most likely more dangerous than even a healthy WB so he gives shanks the same treatment he gave to akinu may be he survives if he has insane speed and coo to run away from WB attacks this depends on his fighting style but he surely aint overpowering that blood lusted WB


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2015)

Yea a stab from a fodder, a guy that is at best Law lvl would definitely make the fucking WSM that took hundred of stabs/bullets loses a fight.
Make sense if you turn off your brain I guess.

Squardo's stab did next to nothing to WB.


He wins both scenarios 1 on 1 and he is not even pushed to extreme diff.


----------



## Orca (Dec 2, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Yea a stab from a fodder, a guy that is at best Law lvl would definitely make the fucking WSM that took hundred of stabs/bullets loses a fight.
> Make sense if you turn off your brain I guess.
> 
> Squardo's stab did next to nothing to WB.
> ...



This post is wrong. Delete it.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 2, 2015)

Squardo's stab planned by Sengoku and Akainu, if it was none effective, Whitebeard wouldn't fall on his knees nor he wouldn't cough blood and sweats like hell shortly after...

Not to mention, just look Jozu / Marco / Vista's reactions, you can see that Whitebeard is fucked up after that lethal giant sword stab through his chest.


----------



## Amol (Dec 2, 2015)

Moving on,
In latest news a man with two hands and two legs have been spotted.
It is also have been reported that he may have just one head.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 2, 2015)

Again its things like this. How can people read the manga so differently ?

Shanks should take all three scenario's. The WB that turned up at Marineford was getting out-traded by every single one of the Admirals. He was nowhere near his prime. 

Even if he was it would be the difference between the No1 in the world and the, at worst, No 4. People think the gap between 1 and 4 is so big Primebeard can high or even , mid-diff, Shanks ? Ridiculous.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2015)

Could Mihawk beat Old WB?


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Dec 2, 2015)

Whitebeard is stronger, but if gets an unlucky heart attack at the wrong time he would lose. Pre skip at least. Maybe Shanks got stronger.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Could Mihawk beat Old WB?



Other than Shanks (since he came near the end), I'd say there were around five people in the war that could have either stalemated or defeated Marineford Whitebeard, with Mihawk being one of them.


----------



## Cormag (Dec 2, 2015)

1 WB, 2 shanks, 3 duo high-diff.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2015)

Ain't nobody beating WB unless your name is Roger or it's a tag team


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Scenario 1: Shanks vs Old Whitebeard (version Shanks clashed with on the Moby Dick)
> Scenario 2: Shanks vs MF Whitebeard after Squardo stab
> Bonus Scenario: Shanks & Mihawk vs Primebeard



SC1: Whitebeard extreme diff
SC2: Whitebeard extreme diff
SC3: Shanks and Mihawk mid/low diff


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2015)

The amount of WB downplay on NF is disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> The amount of WB downplay on NF is disgusting.



It's just that Marineford Whitebeard is overrated by most. There are members on AP and MF that rate him quite fairly.


----------



## Pirao (Dec 2, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> It's just that Marineford Whitebeard is overrated by most. There are members on AP and MF that rate him quite fairly.



Quite fairly meaning "they agree with my stupidity", right?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Quite fairly meaning "they agree with my stupidity", right?



I can say the same thing about posters who take disputable titles at face value.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> It's just that Marineford Whitebeard is overrated by most. There are members on AP and MF that rate him quite fairly.


Yea you call me when Shanks/Kaido/BM takes an Admiral gauntlet and still ends up stomping the 2 biggest antagonist in the entire series while being half-dead.

Oh wait they're gonna get their ass kicked by Rookies, unlucky.


----------



## Pirao (Dec 2, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> I can say the same thing about posters who take disputable titles at face value.



You can say the same about who? oda, who is the one that rated that way?  Ok.

Titles that are stated matter of factly are not disputable.

Pretending that your "rating" is better than what the author is portraying is not "rating fairly" in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Yea you call me when Shanks/Kaido/BM takes an Admiral gauntlet and still ends up *stomping the 2 biggest antagonist in the entire series while being half-dead.*
> 
> Oh wait they're gonna get their ass kicked by Rookies, unlucky.



...which never happened. Both Akainu and Teach survived Whitebeard's assaults with moderate injuries at most. If WB could have persisted to kill Akainu while he was disoriented after the second quake, I'd probably agree with you. However, it never happened and only occurred after blindsiding him. PIS is the only reason why Whitebeard didn't get his head taken off by Akainu after the heart attack. When such a disadvantage is possible in battle - especially when it's canon that WB couldn't have stomped any of the admirals in face-to-face battles - he doesn't deserve any benefit over top tiers who don't suffer these disadvantages and can essentially outlast him until his downfall.

Especially when you're facing lethal characters of all people. 



Pirao said:


> You can say the same about who? oda, who is the one that rated that way?  Ok.
> 
> Titles that are stated matter of factly are not disputable.
> 
> Pretending that your "rating" is better than what the author is portraying is not "rating fairly" in any way, shape or form.



The countless posters who take the spoon-fed titles at face value and ignore the contradictory nature of these statements that are further proven by actual performances/statements from said character himself alongside others are people I'm referring to. It's just being delusional.

What the author showed us is monstrous hype coming into Marineford and shitty feats/portrayal for the so-called WSM. I'm just looking at the situation realistically, which also requires proper comprehension of this material.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 2, 2015)

Marineford Whitebeard still had the damage potential and insane stamina, but his reflexes and haki were way off and he didn't manage to kill Akainu or Teach with point blank attacks, in fact, Akainu ended up doing way more damage to Whitebeard than Whitebeard did to Akainu.

So I don't know where some people are even getting the Whitebeard>1 admiral, let alone 2. Maybe the  misconception comes because of how powerful his DF is at doing massive AoE damage and how he fodderized the vice admirals, but his point blank DF attacks against anyone worth their salt didn't do much.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> Marineford Whitebeard still had the damage potential and insane stamina, but his reflexes and haki were way off and he didn't manage to kill Akainu or Teach with point blank attacks, in fact, Akainu ended up doing way more damage to Whitebeard than Whitebeard did to Akainu.
> 
> So I don't know where some people are even getting the Whitebeard>1 admiral, let alone 2. Maybe the  misconception comes because of how powerful his DF is at doing massive AoE damage and how he fodderized the vice admirals, but his point blank DF attacks against anyone worth their salt didn't do much.



Exactly.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> Marineford Whitebeard still had the damage potential and insane stamina, but his reflexes and haki were way off and he didn't manage to kill Akainu or Teach with point blank attacks, in fact, Akainu ended up doing way more damage to Whitebeard than Whitebeard did to Akainu.
> 
> So I don't know where some people are even getting the Whitebeard>1 admiral, let alone 2. Maybe the  misconception comes because of how powerful his DF is at doing massive AoE damage and how he fodderized the vice admirals, but his point blank DF attacks against anyone worth their salt didn't do much.



Maybe because WB initially got back-stabbed by Squardo, got a heart attack and allow Akainu to get a free fatal shot, stabbed by a tone of marines and Laser through the chest before fighting Akainu the second time?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 2, 2015)

Josh said:


> Maybe because WB initially got back-stabbed by Squardo, got a heart attack and allow Akainu to get a free fatal shot, stabbed by a tone of marines and Laser through the chest before fighting Akainu the second time?



Even though we don't know how the fights could have went down without getting stabbed, being away from his medicine or maybe just the particular time were enough to deteriorate his physical abilities to a record low based on statements from himself/others. He couldn't react to the stab because of how much he'd weakened. After the stab, however, the heart attack was ultimately inevitable.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 2, 2015)

Josh said:


> Maybe because WB initially got back-stabbed by Squardo, got a heart attack and allow Akainu to get a free fatal shot, stabbed by a tone of marines and Laser through the chest before fighting Akainu the second time?



Everything you mentioned proves my point.

He got back-stabbed by a fodder because of his weakening haki/reflexes.

You're saying as if his heart condition excuses him from being weak. You have to accept all factors when trying to determine how strong someone is, his heart condition included.

Also, you got the Akainu fight all wrong. Whitebeard snuck up on Akainu and attacked him from the back, while both of Akainu's attacks were up front.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 2, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Oh wait they're gonna get their ass kicked by Rookies, unlucky.



They are not rookies anymore, and if you think Admirals aren't going to get stop by the same ''so called rookies'', like Marco or Jozu did stop them before, and Sabo did the same in Dressrosa, then you are wrong as always.

Luffy easily become a level of stopping the likes of Fujitora, he even give a scar to his eye, and he would do the same to Akainu / Kizaru etc.

Anyone who is capable of being a challenge to the Yonko, can do much better against an Admiral.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> Everything you mentioned proves my point.
> 
> He got back-stabbed by a fodder because of his weakening haki/reflexes.
> 
> ...



No, WB got weaker due to his sickness at the beginning of the war and then continue to get even weaker throughout the war.

Ahh yes, cheap shotting the old man while he has a heart attack, then run off to let a tone of marines finish the job to avoid a counter attack is so manly.

WB will high diff Akainu with his sickness and old state 10/10 of the time on even grounds.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 2, 2015)

Josh said:


> No, WB got weaker due to his sickness at the beginning of the war and then continue to get even weaker throughout the war.
> 
> Ahh yes, cheap shotting the old man while he has a heart attack, then run off to let a tone of marines finish the job to avoid a counter attack is so manly.
> 
> WB will high diff Akainu with his sickness and old state 10/10 of the time on even grounds.



Besides WB's sickness, his old age prevented him from anticipating Squard's attack.

Cheap shotting? So I guess Akainu should have waited until Whitebeard recovered and could attack him, even though there was a war going on? Even before the heart attack, they were fighting equally anyway, with Akainu casually blocking his quake bisento swing with his foot. Again, you're talking as if all of WB's opponents should just kindly wait for him to regain his composure.

How about the fact that Whitebeard snuck up to Akainu to attack him? Isn't that a cheap shot? Shouldn't he have waited until Akainu turned to him?


----------



## Dunno (Dec 2, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> I can say the same thing about posters who take disputable titles at face value.



How is WB's title in any way disputable? He was stated by the author to be the world's strongest man. It's quite obvious that he is the strongest man in the world. Just like Kizaru being an Admiral, Shanks being a Yonkou and Buggy being a Shichibukai, Whitebeard being the WSM at the point he met Shanks is an indisputable truth. Facts > Exactly everything else.


----------



## Amol (Dec 2, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> It's just that Marineford Whitebeard is overrated by most. There are members on AP and MF that rate him quite fairly.


Yes. I know there are people like that.
We call them trolls and fanboys.
Like you for example.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 3, 2015)

1. Shanks wins with around high difficulty.  I believe that Whitebeard's title is from his prime.  It wouldn't make much sense to take away his title just because of his old age, and I doubt that Oda would show off the most powerful character's abilities far before the final Arc.  Shanks has an insane amount of hype and portrayal as well.

2. Shanks wins without much of a problem.  Any Yonkou should be able to defeat a significantly disadvantaged Old Whitebeard.

3. Shanks and Mihawk win with around high difficulty.  Maybe high to extremely high difficulty.  Shanks can individually put up a great fight against Whitebeard.  Shanks having Mihawk's help gives them the edge.

Of course, this is all just IMO.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 3, 2015)

Garp calls WB the ruler of the seas.

Sengoku keep telling us he's the WSM and so does Oda by intoducing WB with this title.

Buggy states that WB is without a doubt the strongest Pirate alive.

Doflamingo says WB could've taken Roger's seat but chose not to and after his death we don't know who will take the throne implying nobody is strong enough to CLEARLY overpower the rest of toptiers and take the spot that was Wb's and Roger's.

Law,Ace and many others refered to the era that ended after the Marineford war as Whitebeard's Era.



OL understands : Shanks would beat WB, WB is the weakest Yonko.


----------



## Orca (Dec 3, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Garp calls WB the ruler of the seas.
> 
> Sengoku keep telling us he's the WSM and so does Oda by intoducing WB with this title.
> 
> ...





Garp


----------



## Ruse (Dec 3, 2015)

1. WB extreme
2. Shanks high/very high
3. Duo wins


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Sengoku said that Whitebeard was still the strongest man ever after he got stabbed, so Whitebeard wins scenario 1 and 2.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Sengoku said that Whitebeard was still the strongest man ever after he got stabbed, so Whitebeard wins scenario 1 and 2.



More like he is trying to motivate his men.... 

Marco already said that the Whitebeard they knew would avoid from the same attack...


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 3, 2015)

Proof healthy Old WB > MF WB:


edit: images are messed up, will fix later


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> More like he is trying to motivate his men....
> 
> Marco already said that the Whitebeard they knew would avoid from the same attack...



So? All that proves that Whitebard got weaker, we all know that. You can still get weaker, but still be stronger than everyone else. We already know Prime Whitebeard > Sick Whitebeard. 

Unless Marco said, that "so and so is now stronger than Whitebeard" then you have no point.

Also no, Sengoku said that because...shocker...it's actually true.


----------



## Orca (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Sengoku said that Whitebeard was still the strongest man ever after he got stabbed, so Whitebeard wins scenario 1 and 2.



WSM is WB's title. Sengoku could have said the same after WB lost half his face. Doesn't mean WB could still beat anyone in that condition. 

Luffy would still be the "strongest strawhat" even if he's at half power. Doesn't necessarily mean he can beat Sanji in that condition though.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 3, 2015)

Yea cause getting stabbed by Squardo is such a big deal I mean Squardo has such a gigantic hype and incredible feats right?


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 3, 2015)

I mean you're just admitting you can't even argue back by spamming an irrelevant panel.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> I mean you're just admitting you can't even argue back by spamming an irrelevant panel.



It's hilarious how you think the guy with a heart attack that's left vulnerable for the cleanest shot in the world is still WSM. Akainu aimed straight for his chest instead of head. Without PIS, WB would have been dead at that point.

True dishonesty


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Luffee said:


> WSM is WB's title. Sengoku could have said the same after WB lost half his face. Doesn't mean WB could still beat anyone in that condition.
> 
> Luffy would still be the "strongest strawhat" even if he's at half power. Doesn't necessarily mean he can beat Sanji in that condition though.



Except Sengoku clearly didn't say that after Whitebeard lost half his face.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> It's hilarious how you think the guy with a heart attack that's left vulnerable for the cleanest shot in the world is still WSM. Akainu aimed straight for his chest instead of head. Without PIS, WB would have been dead at that point.
> 
> True dishonesty



If the attack can't pierce his chest, why would it pierce his head?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Except Sengoku clearly didn't say that after Whitebeard lost half his face.



Sengoku also didn't know that WB was going to get a heart attack, which is kind of important when it comes to overall strength.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Sengoku also didn't know that WB was going to get a heart attack, which is kind of important when it comes to overall strength.



And yet he still beat Akainu.


----------



## Six (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanks definitely, even Whitebeard acknowledged that he wasn't the strongest anymore and couldn't be the strongest forever. That said, it'd still be a huge fight.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> If the attack can't pierce his chest, why would it pierce his head?



Did you miss the part with Akainu's fist going through WB's chest, only to see blood pouring out of it not too long after that point?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Did you miss the part with Akainu's fist going through WB's chest, only to see blood pouring out of it not too long after that point?



And yet that didn't seem to pierce his heart, so again, why would hitting him in the head kill him? They're both lethal spots, it would not change the outcome.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> And yet he still beat Akainu.



He didn't. WB would have ultimately died because of the injuries Akainu had dealt, unless you think Whitebeard is able to survive with half of his brain; it's a stalemate. Even then, he did all of that with a blindside hit. Akainu only aimed for WB's chest because of PIS.

He was unable to finish off Akainu, who went on and clashed with all of the commanders (bar Jozu) and fought Aoki9ji to standstill for position of Fleet Admiral.

You're delusional.


----------



## Orca (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Except Sengoku clearly didn't say that after Whitebeard lost half his face.



I didn't say he did. I said it doesn't matter when he says that. It's WB's title. That title remains with him no matter how injured he is. Sengoku wasn't Reading WB's powerlevel. He was just calling him by his title.


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 3, 2015)

Even if you believe WB weakened, Shanks still couldn't have closed the gap considering Old WB > Kaido > Shanks


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> He didn't.



Yes he did, Akainu is the one who fell in the cracks and couldn't fight for awhile dumbass. Akainu is the one who also retreated from Whitebeard after he hit his chest like a little bitch. 



King Itachi said:


> WB would have ultimately died because of the injuries Akainu had dealt, unless you think Whitebeard is able to survive with half of his brain; it's a stalemate.



From that Dai Funka? You mean the same way Whitebeard died after he got hit in the chest, where his heart is located? Oh wait he didn't, but for some reason, when an attack doesn't kill someone in a lethal spot, it apparently will work in a different lethal spot in King Itachi's world. 



King Itachi said:


> Even then, he did all of that with a blindside hit.



Oh how dare he blindside him, how unfair, but it's totally cool when you punch someone during a heart attack.

Ah, so was it also PIS when Whitebeard didn't hit Akainu with the island splitting punch when he blind sided him at the beginning with the first hit? Or do you only scream PIS for your own side of the debate, you hypocrite. 



> Akainu only aimed for WB's chest because of PIS.



Listen dumbass, this is the last time I'll explain this. It would make no difference where Akainu hit that punch, Akainu hit him where his heart was, it didn't kill him. Therefore, hitting a different lethal spot won't just magically kill him.



> He was unable to finish off Akainu, who went on and clashed with all of the commanders (bar Jozu) and fought Aoki9ji to standstill for position of Fleet Admiral.



You mean the same Akainu that was stuck in the ground waiting for Whitebeard to die because he got his ass kicked?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> And yet that didn't seem to pierce his heart, so again, why would hitting him in the head kill him? They're both lethal spots, it would not change the outcome.



Because Marineford WB was proven to be a monster in endurance and can take a lot of pain. He can definitely kill Akainu in a fair battle, but he's not surviving after those injuries.

Akainu - in the situation with WB's heart attack - was far more prepared for another type of attack - compared to the situation when he had his head slammed into the ground, following up with a punch that took off half of Whitebeard's face.

Common sense, really


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Luffee said:


> I didn't say he did. I said it doesn't matter when he says that. It's WB's title. That title remains with him no matter how injured he is. Sengoku wasn't Reading WB's powerlevel. He was just calling him by his title.



Or maybe, he knows that a minor wound is not enough to make the strongest man drop in strength so much that he loses his title.


----------



## Orca (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Or maybe, he knows that a minor wound is not enough to make the strongest man drop in strength so much that he loses his title.



You don't lose your title by getting wounded. If Mihawk get slightly injured for one day,  he wont lose his title. He would still be WSS. 

No one's gonna say "Oh hey Mihawk's not WSS for one day becuase he is slightly injured. He will continue his status as WSS after healing up". That's not how it works.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Yes he did, Akainu is the one who fell in the cracks and couldn't fight for awhile dumbass. Akainu is the one who also retreated from Whitebeard after he hit his chest like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This whole post is idiotic, seeing that Whitebeard can't survive without his entire head - that goes back to my previous statement - and Akainu (without PIS) is more than capable of making it disappear in the situation when he had gotten a heart attack. Regardless of the fact that Whitebeard endured those attacks, he wasn't going to live.

The best-case scenario for Whitebeard in this situation is stalemate.


----------



## Six (Dec 3, 2015)

I bet this dumbfuck Ava thinks that if Whitebeard had his entire brain removed he'd still be alive. I don't know why people argue with idiots like you. Literally WB only won because of pis and lucky circumstances, had that first punch been slightly to the left and hit him in the middle of the head Whitebeard would be dead and headless. But hey, headless WB > Everyone


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> I bet this dumbfuck Ava thinks that if Whitebeard had his entire brain removed he'd still be alive. I don't know why people argue with idiots like you. Literally WB only won because of pis and lucky circumstances, had that first punch been slightly to the left and hit him in the middle of the head Whitebeard would be dead and headless. But hey, headless WB > Everyone



Slighty to the left? So now you're saying that giant punched missed his heart? Well, at least that's a whole new level of delusion.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> This whole post is idiotic, seeing that Whitebeard can't survive without his entire head - that goes back to my previous statement - and Akainu (without PIS) is more than capable of making it disappear in the situation when he had gotten a heart attack. Regardless of the fact that Whitebeard endured those attacks, he wasn't going to live.
> 
> The best-case scenario for Whitebeard in this situation is stalemate.



I'm not saying he will survive without his head, I'm saying it won't take off his head. How can it take off his head when it didn't pierce his heart.

Yes PIS, but you ignore Whitebeard's "PIS". 

I really wanna know how the attack that didn't melt Whitebeard heart is taking off his entire head.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Luffee said:


> You don't lose your title by getting wounded. If Mihawk get slightly injured for one day,  he wont lose his title. He would still be WSS.
> 
> No one's gonna say "Oh hey Mihawk's not WSS for one day becuase he is slightly injured. He will continue his status as WSS after healing up". That's not how it works.



That is valid.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Shanks definitely, even Whitebeard acknowledged that he wasn't the strongest anymore and couldn't be the strongest forever. That said, it'd still be a huge fight.



Thinking Shanks wins scenario 1.


----------



## Six (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> Slighty to the left? So now you're saying that giant punched missed his heart? Well, at least that's a whole new level of delusion.



Here you stupid idiot


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Here you stupid idiot



That's not Dai Funka, that's Meigou. Or do you not have the mental capacity to realize that different attacks have different strengths?

If you're going to join a debate, at least pay attention which attack is being debated.

Good job embarrassing yourself, again.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

Since you're a little slow in the head, I'll save you the trouble, Law Trafalgar.

We're talking about this attack, the one that failed to pierce his heart and go through his entire, and spoiler alert: it's not going to take off his head either.



Make sure you know what we're taking about next time before you jump in blindly, retard.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> I'm not saying he will survive without his head, I'm saying it won't take off his head. How can it take off his head when it didn't pierce his heart.
> 
> Yes PIS, but you ignore Whitebeard's "PIS".
> 
> I really wanna know how the attack that didn't melt Whitebeard heart is taking off his entire head.



Because characters in One Piece are superhuman and not just normal people, not to mention how ridiculously large Whitebeard is alongside the fact that Akainu's hit didn't come into contact with his whole heart if you look at the location on his body. Seeing that Whitebeard doesn't automatically die with half of his face, I don't see why taking out part of his heart would kill him just right there. He still pushed on and had the ability to speak with half of his head, but that would have been over without his whole head.

There's also the fact that Whitebeard's head is physically smaller than the area of his chest. It's also not a far-fetched idea that he can generate larger attacks than the one he had used, considering half of an island was turned into his element.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Because characters in One Piece are superhuman and not just normal people, not to mention how ridiculously large Whitebeard is alongside the fact that Akainu's hit didn't come into contact with his whole heart if you look at the location on his body. Seeing that Whitebeard doesn't automatically die with half of his face, I don't see why taking out part of his heart would kill him just right there. He still pushed on and had the ability to speak with half of his head, but that would have been over without his whole head.
> 
> There's also the fact that Whitebeard's head is physically smaller than the area of his chest. *It's also not a far-fetched idea that he can generate larger attacks than the one he had used, considering half of an island was turned into his element.*



The bold is where the confusion is coming from, I'm not saying Akainu can't, I'm saying that specific attack can't. A Dai Funka wouldn't change the outcome no matter where it is. 

Also, you already said earlier you thought that Whitebeard would beat Akainu, so what are we arguing about?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ava said:


> The bold is where the confusion is coming from, I*'m not saying Akainu can't, I'm saying that specific attack can't. A Dai Funka wouldn't change the outcome no matter where it is. *
> 
> Also, you already said earlier you thought that Whitebeard would beat Akainu, so what are we arguing about?



Gotcha. What I'm mainly saying is that Whitebeard was more vulnerable with his heart attack than Akainu was, though. Any top tier with lethal attacks would have the ability to kill Whitebeard in that situation.

And I stated that Marineford Whitebeard can beat Akainu, but he isn't going to ultimately survive after the accumulated damage. So it's a stalemate. In team-based battles, however, his endurance is very helpful and can work in favor of helping others finish their battles.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 3, 2015)

Even Luffy knows what that stabbing means... 



I mean how someone can be so ignorant to not see how Whitebeard was weakened...


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 3, 2015)

Shanks wankers are the worst in the OP community
Even Law and Sanji wankers aren't that bad.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Gotcha. What I'm mainly saying is that Whitebeard was more vulnerable with his heart attack than Akainu was, though. Any top tier with lethal attacks would have the ability to kill Whitebeard in that situation.
> 
> And I stated that Marineford Whitebeard can beat Akainu, but he isn't going to ultimately survive after the accumulated damage. So it's a stalemate. In team-based battles, however, his endurance is very helpful and can work in favor of helping others finish their battles.



I assumed you meant the fight would be a tie when you said stalemate. Seems like this was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 4, 2015)

Shanks hype level infinity.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2015)

I thought it was common knowledge that Shanks was the strongest yonko 

He clashed with Kaido, "the strongest creature" in the world to a stalemate and was without injury. His clash with WB portrayed them more or less equally. Blitzed everyone in the war and blocked Akainu's magma punch, Akainu didn't engage him further(whereas he had no problem fighting Whitebeard head on). Blackbeard, who had challenged Whitebeard and Fleet Admiral Sengoku without fear, shat his pants the moment Shanks arrived and said it's too soon for them(the blackbeard pirates) to challenge him.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 4, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that Shanks was the strongest yonko
> 
> He clashed with Kaido, "the strongest creature" in the world to a stalemate and was without injury. His clash with WB portrayed them as equally. Blitzed everyone in the war and blocked Akainu's magma punch, Akainu didn't engage him further(whereas he had no problem fighting Whitebeard head on). Blackbeard, who had challenged Whitebeard and Fleet Admiral Sengoku without fear, shat his pants the moment Shanks arrived and said it's too soon for them(the blackbeard pirates) to challenge him.



Still trying to figure out Shanks speedblitzed past thousands of people. Dude has to be faster than Kizaru or something. So much hype.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 4, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Proof healthy Old WB > MF WB:
> 
> 
> edit: images are messed up, will fix later



Fixed. In the first pic we see that a normal WB would've no diffed dodged that. In the second pic he gets a random heart attack out of no where before he even starts fighting Akainuts.

After sending this to the Harvard's Manga Analysis Professors, they conclude that Old WB > MF WB.

Anyway, Old WB > Shanks > MF WB > Akainuts


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 4, 2015)

Anyone who think Shanks > MF WB is Erkan/Finalbeta tier poster.


----------



## giantbiceps (Dec 4, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Other than Shanks (since he came near the end), I'd say there were around five people in the war that could have either *stalemated or defeated Marineford Whitebeard*, *with Mihawk being one of them*.



How lolful can you be ?


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 4, 2015)

Y'all still think Mihawk is a weakling?


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 4, 2015)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Y'all still think Mihawk is a weakling?



Vista level, not weak.


----------



## Sumu (Dec 5, 2015)

S1- Could go either way
S2- Shanks high diff
S3- The duo high diff


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 5, 2015)

OP should have made a poll. I'm really curious now.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 5, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Anyone who think Shanks > MF WB is Erkan/Finalbeta tier poster.



Anyone who doesn't think that hasn't been enlightened to the truth yet.

Only thing Whitebeard has over Shanks, from what we've seen at least, is AoE damage.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2015)

And raw damage, and endurance and stamina and the author specifically stating that WB is the WSM.

But let's ignore all of that.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 5, 2015)

Raw damage? You mean outside of his DF quake attacks?

This endurance and stamina were beastly, but ultimately just made him into a walking corpse that was there in the war to get stabbed and attacked by everyone.

Both times he fought Akainu he was way worse off, couldn't anticipate Squard attacking him, which even Luffy was able to do in terms of Mihawk in Marineford, couldn't even kill blackbeard with two direct attacks. Besides taking out a few vice admirals and momentarily putting Akainu out of the battle, what did he do or accomplish in the war that puts him over everyone else in the series combat wise ?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> Raw damage? You mean outside of his DF quake attacks?


Why does this matter?

You wouldn't pick at Shanks' damage because he does most of it with a sword.

Pound for pound NO ONE is doing more damage than WB at this point in time. 

Obviously that will change as I'm sure the likes of Luffy and Teach will surpass him.



> *This endurance and stamina were beastly*, but ultimately just made him into a walking corpse that was there in the war to get stabbed and attacked by everyone.


You should have stopped here. WB was alive. Plain and simple. Having half his head missing and two holes in his abdomen that had magma pumped into them > Shanks

There's no amount of but but but that can downplay that.



> Both times he fought Akainu he was way worse off, couldn't anticipate Squard attacking him, which even Luffy was able to do in terms of Mihawk in Marineford, couldn't even kill blackbeard with two direct attacks. Besides taking out a few vice admirals and momentarily putting Akainu out of the battle, he wasn't able to do shit in the water.


Why would WB think an ally, someone who was willing to head into a frontal assault against MF would attack him? 

He was going to kill Teach. That quake definitely fucked with Teach. Obviously a generic bisento slash isn't going to get the job done. Right after that Teach had his crew trigger WB's heart attack. In case you don't remember WB had just gotten out of fight with one the strongest characters alive atm. He won but it obviously wasn't easy.



> And you're telling me marineford Whitebeard is still stronger than Shanks ?


WB is stronger than everyone excluding Roger and prime versions of certain characters like Garp and Sengoku.


----------



## Amol (Dec 5, 2015)

This is still going on?
Shame.


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 6, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that Shanks was the strongest yonko
> 
> He clashed with Kaido, "the strongest creature" in the world to a stalemate and was without injury. His clash with WB portrayed them more or less equally. Blitzed everyone in the war and blocked Akainu's magma punch, Akainu didn't engage him further(whereas he had no problem fighting Whitebeard head on). Blackbeard, who had challenged Whitebeard and Fleet Admiral Sengoku without fear, shat his pants the moment Shanks arrived and said it's too soon for them(the blackbeard pirates) to challenge him.




Strongest man > 2nd strongest swordsman.
 No reason to think that Kaido fought Shanks. Strongest living thing Kaido > living thing that is not the strongest Shanks.

Blackbeard chose not to fight Shanks and his crew yet.
Later on, a stronger Blackbeard fled from a lone Akainu.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 6, 2015)

At this point Vivo isn't arguing with anyone here but with the actual manga canon itself. And you'll lose every time doing that.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 6, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Why does this matter?
> 
> You wouldn't pick at Shanks' damage because he does most of it with a sword.


I just asked what attacks you were referring to, because his melee quake attacks were nothing to write home about.



Imagine said:


> Pound for pound NO ONE is doing more damage than WB at this point in time.



All of the admirals are.



Imagine said:


> You should have stopped here. WB was alive. Plain and simple. Having half his head missing and two holes in his abdomen that had magma pumped into them > Shanks
> 
> There's no amount of but but but that can downplay that.



I'm not though. I'm just saying endurance, stamina and AoE damage wise he's the best we've seen. Maybe that alone is enough to classify him as the strongest man alive. But with his weakening haki, reflexes and illness, I don't see how you can still say he's the strongest character in the series during the battle of Marineford. Maybe the version Marco was referring to was.



Imagine said:


> Why would WB think an ally, someone who was willing to head into a frontal assault against MF would attack him?


Marco clearly stated that he could have predicted that if it wasn't for his old age. Who's going against the canon now?



Imagine said:


> At this point Vivo isn't arguing with anyone here but with the actual manga canon itself. And you'll lose every time doing that.


I'm arguing that the Whitebeard in Marineford war wasn't the strongest combat wise in the series. He still holds the title, but due to his age and illness(which kept being mentioned throughout the war), he wasn't anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 6, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Why would WB think an ally, someone who was willing to head into a frontal assault against MF would attack him?



He wouldn't. But Marco made it clear that he's not the guy who could avoid attacks from allies in the past, which is something very important here. Even Crocodile was surprised. 

How far back? I don't know. But I think it was partially due to Whitebeard being away from his medicine, as well. I mean, it's not like he's got a team of nurses and that equipment for nothing. His condition was worsening, as Marco had indicated.

Sick Whitebeard, in general, is weaker than Shanks.



> He was going to kill Teach. That quake definitely fucked with Teach. Obviously a generic bisento slash isn't going to get the job done. Right after that Teach had his crew trigger WB's heart attack. In case you don't remember WB had just gotten out of fight with one the strongest characters alive atm. He won but it obviously wasn't easy.



That quake didn't fuck with Teach at all. He didn't lose consciousness and demanded his crew to shoot down Whitebeard subsequently after. Then he gets up to steal Whitebeard's Gura once he was dead, only to fight Sengoku and get blasted by shockwaves not too long after that. Teach's endurance is absolutely monstrous.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 6, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> No reason to think that Kaido fought Shanks.



As we've clearly seen, the Yonkos are calm ,collected, diplomatic folk and solve their disputes over tea and crumpets


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 6, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> As we've clearly seen, the Yonkos are calm ,collected, diplomatic folk and solve their disputes over tea and crumpets



Shanks didn't just clash with Kaidou... He was the victor in whatever type of skirmish they had and reached Marineford without a scratch. 

If Kaidou is anything like Jack, he's not the type of person you reason with. It's likely that Kaidou just tried to mow through and got his ass kicked.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Dec 6, 2015)

Shanks could win, as long as WB's body gives away at least once (heart attack,etc).

WB has a slight edge if his condition is stable.


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 6, 2015)

Whitebeard was considered the strongest Yonkou and WSM, ruler of the seas who only bowed to Roger after the pirate king died, noone else. Even in his bad condition he managed to defeat a top tier.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Whitebeard was considered the strongest Yonkou and WSM, ruler of the seas who only bowed to Roger after the pirate king died, noone else. Even in his bad condition he managed to defeat a top tier.



What top tier was that?


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Whitebeard was considered the strongest Yonkou and WSM, ruler of the seas who only bowed to Roger after the pirate king died, noone else. Even in his bad condition he managed to defeat a top tier.



Whitebeard never bowed to Roger..they were rivals/friends and of equal strength.


----------



## barreltheif (Dec 7, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> What top tier was that?




Ronse. He fought Vista so he must be top tier.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 7, 2015)

barreltheif said:


> Ronse. He fought Vista so he must be top tier.



Vice admiral is the best top tier that WB can beat


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 7, 2015)

Shanks wins first scenario probably high diff
Shanks wins second scenario probably lower end of high diff (extreme mid diff (if such a thing exists)

Shanks and Mihawk lose Extreme diff

Mihawk isn't really too close to shanks. Shanks is high Yonkou level and Mihawk is mid admiral level


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Vivo Diez said:


> What top tier was that?



Akainu even though it was temporary.



DavyChan said:


> Shanks wins first scenario probably high diff
> Shanks wins second scenario probably lower end of high diff (extreme mid diff (if such a thing exists)
> 
> Shanks and Mihawk lose Extreme diff
> ...








Bernkastel said:


> Whitebeard never bowed to Roger..they were rivals/friends and of equal strength.






Anything else? WB could easily be the next PK, but all he wanted was a family thats why he bowed in front of the throne. It's just another fact that WB is above all Yonkou's.

Iam done here.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Akainu even though it was temporary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcome welcome mihawk fanboy. This forum has many of your kind. Lovely to add another one


----------



## Orca (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Akainu even though it was temporary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet you think Garp = WB?


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Luffee said:


> And yet you think Garp = WB?



Roger saw Garp as his equal rival, i don't need to add anything else. It's Rogers aka Odas words, go against them i don't care. He even entrusted him with his son. Also as a marine he wouldn't want to become the PK anyway.


----------



## Orca (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Roger saw Garp as his equal rival, i don't need to add anything else. It's Rogers aka Odas words, go against them i don't care. He even entrusted him with his son. Also as a marine he wouldn't want to become the PK anyway.



No Roger never said they were equal. Nearly killing eachother =\= equal. What does entrusting his son to him have anything to do with this?

 So basically what you're saying is that WB wasn't the WSM?


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Luffee said:


> _No Roger never said they were equal. Nearly killing eachother =\= equal_. What does entrusting his son to him have anything to do with this?
> 
> *So basically what you're saying is that WB wasn't the WSM*?



*When did i say that?*

_So basically what you`re saying is that Roger were nearly killed in all encounters with Garp but they weren't equal?_


----------



## Orca (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> *When did i say that?*



So elaborate to me then. How can WB be WSM and yet at the same time be equal to Garp?



> _So basically what you`re saying is that Roger were nearly killed in all encounters with Garp but they weren't equal?_



Yes. You don't have to be equal to someone to nearly kill them.


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Luffee said:


> So elaborate to me then. How can WB be WSM and yet at the same time be equal to Garp?



Just as Roger was the Pirate King while Whitebeard was his equal who was not interested in such a goal.



Luffee said:


> Yes. You don't have to be equal to someone to nearly kill them.



As far as i know both Roger and Garp got no devilfruit and are just pure fighters with insane stats and haki. 

That's why i don't understand how you even stated this: 





> Yes. You don't have to be equal to someone to nearly kill them.


----------



## Orca (Dec 7, 2015)

And 





SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Just as Roger was the Pirate King while Whitebeard was his equal who was not interested in such a goal.



And you were calling out others for writing fanfic 

You were the one who was using the WSM argument and the fact that WB could beat Akainu as evidence of him being stronger than shanks. And now all of a sudden Garp is equal to him because he isn't interested? So basically if Shanks is not interested in becoming  "WSM" it means that he can be equal to WB as well then? So WB's title means nothing?

Also, you can be Pirate king and yet someone can be equal to you in strength. But you can't be WSM if someone is equal to you.




> As far as i know both Roger and Garp got no devilfruit and are just pure fighters with insane stats and haki.
> 
> That's why i don't understand how you even stated this:



We don't know whether Roger had a fruit or not. Stop making Baseless assumptions.

 Garp could have caught Roger in a vulnerable spot multiple times. Like how when he learned that Roger was going to fight Shiki, he immidiately rushed to get him. There could have been multiple times where Roger just fought another opppnent and after Roger had defeated his enemy, Garp showed up to capture him.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> *When did i say that?*
> 
> _So basically what you`re saying is that Roger were nearly killed in all encounters with Garp but they weren't equal?_



Luffy was almost killed by Lucci, I guess they are rivals.


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Luffee said:


> *And you were calling out others for writing fanfic *
> 
> You were the one who was using the WSM argument and the fact that WB could beat Akainu as evidence of him being stronger than shanks.



Yea and? 



Luffee said:


> And now all of a sudden Garp is equal to him because he isn't interested? So basically if Shanks is not interested in becoming  "WSM" it means that he can be equal to WB as well then? So WB's title means nothing?



Garp was hyped by the PK himself. Shanks was never mentioned in the same breath as WB, they only shared the Yonkou title because WB didn't wanted to sit on the throne, that's what we know.



Luffee said:


> Also, you can be Pirate king and yet someone can be equal to you in strength. But you can't be WSM if someone is equal to you.



Read my posts before and above, don't want to repeat myself.



Luffee said:


> We don't know whether Roger had a fruit or not. Stop making Baseless assumptions.
> 
> Garp could have caught Roger in a vulnerable spot multiple times. Like how when he learned that Roger was going to fight Shiki, he immidiately rushed to get him. There could have been multiple times where Roger just fought another opppnent and after Roger had defeated his enemy, Garp showed up to capture him.



*You write an essay of assumptions and now iam the clown with the silly theories.;skully*


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Ava said:


> Luffy was almost killed by Lucci, I guess they are rivals.



They were equal, what is wrong with it? Lucci was even marginally stronger. That's what the manga has shown.


----------



## Orca (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Yea and?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're just replying for the sake of replying now. Even though you know you're wrong


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 7, 2015)

Luffee said:


> You're just replying for the sake of replying now. Even though you know you're wrong



Iam replying because my point still stands and i don't want to repeat myself all over again.


----------



## Orca (Dec 7, 2015)

SwordsmanOverlord said:


> Iam replying because my point still stands and i don't want to repeat myself all over again.



If you say so


----------

